
Acme-redirect: easy to use acmev2 daemon in rust - kpcyrd
hey!<p>I was shopping around for a good acme implementation and everything I could find was either too invasive (and edited config files), didn&#x27;t integrate into the rest of the system or expected me to program my own solution with shell scripting. I decided to build my own, opinionated solution in rust that I now use for my servers together with nginx. I finished this just in time because my old setup is going to break due to the acmev1 deprecation. A major design decision was making sure it &quot;just works&quot; after installing the package, and making sure it can be cleanly packaged:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kpcyrd&#x2F;acme-redirect<p>Let me know what you think!
======
cpach
Interesting!

I have at multiple times surveyed the various Acme clients out there and there
is definitely still room for improvement. So it seems to me that your client
makes sense.

Some thoughts:

• Please prefix your submission with ”Show HN:”

• Please consider adding some contact info on your HN profile. (Please note
that the email address field is not visible to others.) People might want to
reach out to you with feedback.

• Would you mind doing a short summary of how your client work?

Certbot seems to want to alter the Nginx config file, so if your client has
another mechanism then that sounds good.

